# Mammae Pendulae?



## Amatus

Possibile est dicere lingua Latina 'mammae pendulae', aut utendum est alteram phrasem?

Gratias vobis ago.


----------



## judkinsc

I suppose you could. It just depends what you're going to do with it. It would mean "hanging/pendulous breasts," of course.


----------



## Deccius

Amatus said:


> Possibile*ne* est dicere lingua Latina 'mammae pendulae', aut utendum utenda est alteram phrasem altera locutio?
> 
> Gratias vobis ago.



Puto te illa uti posse ut convertas.  Tamen haec verba utar: pectus, papilla, uber, mamma, praecordia.


----------



## Whodunit

Amatus said:


> Possibilene est dicere lingua Latina 'mammae pendulae', an (double question!) utenda est alterae phrasi? (_dative!_)
> 
> _Fieri potest, ut in lingua Latina 'mammae pendulae' dicem, an locutioni alterae utenda est?_
> 
> Gratias vobis ago.


 
"*Mammae pendentes*" proponerem.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Whodunit said:


> "*Mammae pendentae*" proponerem.


 
Nonne volebas scribere : "mammae pendentes" ? (pendens, pendent*is* ) ? Quod mihi sic  optimum videtur.


----------



## Whodunit

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Nonne volebas scribere : "mammae pendentes" ? (pendens, pendent*is* ) ? Quod mihi sic optimum videtur.


 
 Quantopere pudendum! Statim id commutabo, ne nullius animus a nuntio postremo meo confundatus sit. Gratias ago!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Nihil nisi parvula imprudentia est, cujus tibi  non paenitendum est !


----------

